
Ask HN: Books that have stood the test of time? - Glimjaur
Sometimes, time is the best differentiator for good and not so good content. Would love some tips on books (fiction and non-fiction) that have stood the test of time, books that we&#x27;re written in a different age but are still relevant.<p>I&#x27;m thinking at least ten years old but preferably even older.
======
blobman
I think you'll find the vast majority of published books are still relevant,
since most aren't about tech, which becomes irrelevant faster than philosophy,
music, drama, art and pretty much everything else. Meanwhile, fiction never
becomes irrelevant.

------
mathiasrw
The art of loving - by Erich Fromm

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Art_of_Loving](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Art_of_Loving)

------
tired_man
The Prince - Machiavelli

